# Garam masala recipe



## neculae (Jun 15, 2010)

To make Garam Masala, use the following ingredients:

2 cardamom pods, seeded
1 teaspoon whole cloves
30 whole peppercorns
2 teaspoons whole cumin seed
1 2-inch piece cinnamon stick
1 teaspoon coriander seeds
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

The best method for making garam masala is to toast and then grind the ingredients. This is accomplished by placing the seed ingredients one at a time in a pan over medium high heat, and shaking them until they just begin to smoke and release their distinctive aromas. It will take approximately 1-3 minutes. Be sure not to burn the seeds!

Place the toasted ingredients in a spice mill, and grind to a fairly fine mixture. The garam masala can then be stored in a tightly sealed glass jar for up to 6 months. Any time after that, and the spices will begin to lose flavor and aroma.

I use garam masala for a rub for roasted or grilled chicken and beef. The aroma and flavor are outstanding, and chicken baked or grilled will retain the excellent flavor of the garam masala.

Try garam masala today. Cooking with the spices of northern India is an experience that every adventurous chef should try!


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I kind of like Suvir Saran's recipe. It uses a few more ingredients, including optional miniature rosebuds, which gives it a floral undertone.

To avoid burning seeds, first heat the skillet scorching hot, as you would for searing meat. Take it off the heat, add the seeds, and keep shaking the pan until they release their aroma and start turning color. Immediately transfer to a bowl to cool.


----------



## seaside (May 2, 2010)

Please could you point me in the right direction to find Souvir Saran's recipe, as I love the spices and have a good stock of dried roses for culinary use, thank you.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

You can find the recipe in _American Masala, _which is a great cookbook on several levels.

Suvir, who happens to be a cheftalk member, owns the only non-Japanese Asian restaurant in New York to ever earn a Michlelin star---which gives you some idea of the quality of his food.

Here's his recipe:

*Garam Masala*

1 tbls dried miniature rosebuds (optional)

A 1-inch piece cinnamon stick, broken into pieces

2 bay leaves

1/4 cup cumin seeds

1/3 cup coriander seeds

1 tbls green cardamom pods

1 tbls whole black pepercorns

2 tsp whole cloves

1 dried red chile

1/4 tsp freshly grated nutmeg

1/8 tsp ground mace

If the roses have stems, break them off and discard. Heat the roses with the cinnamon, bay leaves, cumin seeds, coriander seeds, cardamom pods, whole peppercorns, cloves and chile in a medium skillet over medium-high heat, stirring often, until the cumin becomes bvrown, 2 1/2 to 3 minutes. Transfer to a spice grinder or coffee mill, add the nutmeg and mace, and grind until powder fine. Store in an airtight container for up to 4 months.


----------



## seaside (May 2, 2010)

KYHeirloomer, What a *wonderfu*l combination of spices, thank you so much, I look forward to grinding this together soon, I found a recipe for G M. on the internet, but it only contained 4 or 5 ingredients, this is much more like it! thanks to you and of course Souvir /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif


----------



## seaside (May 2, 2010)

*Neculae*, thankyou for your recipe, with regard to using as a rub for chicken or beef, would you leave this in a refridgerator overnight as you would a marinade, or use just before cooking? I am wondeering if left overnight, it could overpower the chicken's delicate flavour, would it depend on whether or not the skin is left on the chicken? Many thanks.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

_I found a recipe for G M. on the internet........,_

Garam Masala is like Herbs du Provence, Seaside. There are hundreds of individual variations. And every single one of them is right!

Essentially, you find the combination of basic herbs & spices that suits, and that becomes the best garam masala for you.


----------



## neculae (Jun 15, 2010)

you may keep in refrigerator,but the chicken is without skin!


----------



## chefmohan (Jun 20, 2010)

Garam Masala.

There are different types of Garam Masala used in Indian Cuisine like for meat preperations, for Dum Pukht,Avadh,Punjabi cuisines etc.

Here's a recepie ideally sited for meats.

Appr.Yield: 450 grams or 1 lb.

200 grams: Cumin seeds.

75 grams: Black Cardamom Seeds.

75 grams: Black Pepper Corns.

45 grams: Green Cardamom Seeds.

30 grams: Fennel Seeds.

20 grams: Cloves.

20-1" sticks of Cinnamon

20 grams Mace

20 grams: Black Cumin Seeds.

15 grams: Bay Leaves.

15 grams: Dry Rose Petals.

15 Grams: Ginger Powder.

3 nos Nutmegs.

Put all the ingredients except ginger powder, in a mortar and pound with pestal to make a fine powder. Transfer inta a clean bowl,add ginger powder and mix well. Sieve and store in a sterlised,dry air tight container.


----------

